# New 120g proyect and diy 3d background



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello everyone

My new tank coming soon

- Tank size: 120g 150x65x50
- Filtration: Sump
- Return pump: Hygger 2650 gph
Heater 2-300w

DIY aquarium background I made with paint

Any suggestions or help?

First: I already painted my backgrounds with Vynil paint and let it dry for 5 days, I put it in water with fish and they look fine, I was worried it could be toxic for them but no, they look fine I have them in my sump, until the whole background is ready, any help or suggestions will be really aprecciated.

For the sump don't I'm not so sure what media pliz help? And what if light goes out, I'm worried it could be a disaster,


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Hola otra vez!

I commented on your other thread. I love the tank. You ask specifically about the biological media in the filtration. 
I struggled with this. A brief story - I ordered my tank last August. It took a REALLY long time to get here. In that time, I became obsessed with designing the perfect system. I read as many forums as I could and listened to YouTube folks from August to November. At the end of November, I discovered AquariumScience.org.

The problem that I had was that all the information I could find came from people trying to sell me things and the reviews and claims made by manufacturers are so wild that they cannot be trusted, in my opinion. Way too many conflicts of interest. It's hard for me to believe what people say if they're also trying to sell me something. I found that aquariumscience.org had a different perspective on the purpose of filtration and what the fishkeeper should be trying to achieve -that being crystal clear, bacteria free water. I'm really happy that my tank took so long, or I would have wound up with 50 gallons of lava rock in my sump and nothing else. At this point, it's full of filter foam.

What kind of lights are those? They look great!
What about substrate? Sand? What color will you use?

When you say "What if light goes out?" do you mean no electricity? Definitely something to think about. I wrote up a thread about what I did for my tank here:
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=454599

In this thread I believe I also wrote down why I feel I needed the backup and what I'm trying to address with it.

I Like your background. I am not sure about vinyl paint. Has anybody else around here tried that?


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

First of all, thanks for your answer:

- Substrate: White Sand
- Light DIY Leds with, blue, white, and pink for plants going to add some Anubias Nana, and Java Ferns maybe

Thanks for the Info ill check those Websites and grab more info.


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Fish:
African Ciclids
- 3m 9F Msobo Magunfa
- 3M 9F Gallireya Reef
- 2M 8F Cynotilapia Afra Haro

2 Plecostomus Blue Phantom and another pretty

Too many fish or not. Or only 2 species?


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't personally believe that that will be too many fish.

I think that you will find that 3 Msobo may be too many. Be prepared to pull one out as it may fight and may not color well.

What kind of Galireya reef? I have Cynotiliapia sp. Hara Galireya Reef, but that looks like a duplicate with the other Hara, so I'm probably confused. This is typical.


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Cynotilapia Galireya Reef


----------



## gouramis79 (Jan 6, 2022)

Love the lights


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

yes I did, let me show you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful job @pakach61 , very well done!


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Deeda said:


> Beautiful job @pakach61 , very well done!


Thanks a lot i really love the job i did to the background, it look almost like a real one, but im changing the fish, they are all hybrids by the way, and sadly i will have to remove them, and get 8 afra jalo reef, and 8 msobo magugna but cant find the msobo yet. Only the afras. Plus i want a clown plecostomus or a blue phantom


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice work! That background is beautiful!


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Nice work! That background is beautiful!


Thank you, i want green algae all over it, not the brown one


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Diatom buildup is what happens initially. Your new sand and rocks haven't been coated all over yet with a coating of 'bio-slime' (beneficial bacteria). This can take a few months for those little guys to coat and seal everything off - making it harder for the diatoms to get access to all of that silica. The green algae takes a bit more time to get going, but I agree it is a bit more pleasing and natural-looking to the eye. Do you have good lights that will promote the growth of that algae on your rocks and background? (Odd - a dedicated aquatic plant keeper, offering advice on how to grow MORE algae!).
The green algae will positively respond to pretty much the same stuff that live plants do.


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Diatom buildup is what happens initially. Your new sand and rocks haven't been coated all over yet with a coating of 'bio-slime' (beneficial bacteria). This can take a few months for those little guys to coat and seal everything off - making it harder for the diatoms to get access to all of that silica. The green algae takes a bit more time to get going, but I agree it is a bit more pleasing and natural-looking to the eye. Do you have good lights that will promote the growth of that algae on your rocks and background? (Odd - a dedicated aquatic plant keeper, offering advice on how to grow MORE algae!).
> The green algae will positively respond to pretty much the same stuff that live plants do.


Thanks a lot friend (*Auballagh), i guess ill wait and let everything until the green algae comes out.*


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My question is...how do you get just a green lawn and not a green jungle? For me it has always been all or nothing.


----------

